# Zebralight H51 programming question



## gcbryan (Jul 22, 2011)

Bolster or anyone with Zebralight experience...how do you get out of the 2nd sub-level on high?

I know that you get into it with 6 double clicks. How do you get out of it and back to toggling between H1 and h2 (rather than toggling between H3 and strobe)?

The instructions don't seem to address this. I mainly leave sub-level 2 alone as I don't need the H3 choice or strobe. Sometimes I get into it anyway. I eventually get out but I'm never sure how I did it.

I'm glad I don't really need sub-level 2 since it would seem the switch would soon wear out.


----------



## samgab (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

You just turn it off when you reach the H2 sublevel you prefer. 
Turning it off gets you out of programming mode, and it will resume normal operation when you turn it back on again.


----------



## samgab (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

Maybe the instructions should come with a flow chart...


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

I don't know if it makes a difference but I have the H51 and H51f. I tried turning it off and it still blinks in high when I turn it back on and the two high choices. I tried leaving it turned off for a minute or so and it still does it. Maybe the off period has to be even longer?

Edit: I've had it off for 15 minutes or so and it still flashes when I turn it on and toggle in high.

I've gotten into this mode and out of it before without turning the light off but I had to double click a lot. There has to be something specific to the H51.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

OK, it appears to me that they now do have memory for the 2nd sub-level on high even though the instructions say otherwise. It also appears to me that to get out of that mode you have to do 6 more double clicks or something like that. Turning it off or even removing the battery does nothing.

I eventually got it out of that mode just by double clicking multiple times until the flashing no longer appears after a toggle. I'm kind of assuming it must have been another 6 double clicks. If someone knows for sure please post.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

In case someone else has this question and finds this thread...the answer is 7 double clicks will get you back to 100 lumens and then you are back to the normal interface. I ended up contacting Lillian at Zebralight.


----------



## Bolster (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

Bolster doesn't own an H51! Bolster is ignorant.

Criminy, 7 double-clicks? How 'bout a USB port where you program the UI from your computer? It's getting almost that complicated!


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*



Bolster said:


> Bolster doesn't own an H51! Bolster is ignorant.
> 
> Criminy, 7 double-clicks? How 'bout a USB port where you program the UI from your computer? It's getting almost that complicated!


 
It would be nice if this was included in the rather limited instruction sheet that comes with the light 

The only problem with this interface is the 2nd sub-level concept which is only on high anyway. You already have 200 lumens and 100 lumens so you don't need 135 lumens. They did that just to create a sub-level so that they could put in strobe.

To get into that sub-level requires 6 double clicks (which is ridiculous). They tell you that these levels will be in memory even during battery change but they don't tell you how you would ever get out!

So, as stated in my earlier post it takes 7 double clicks!

They should eliminate the 2nd sub-level and just make 6 rapid single clicks trigger strobe and 1 click should turn it off.

Otherwise the UI really is easy to remember after just a few minutes using it.

With that sub-level activation method they'll be getting lights back for switch repair 

I should mention that the 6 double clicks aren't time limited so if you toggle back and forth a few times over the course of the night while on high...when it gets to 6 you get the 2nd sub-level and strobe!


----------



## samgab (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Zebralight programming question*

I'm not sure you understand this if I read your last post correctly.
It's not 7 double clicks to get OUT of program mode, it's 7 double clicks to get INTO program mode.
To get out of program mode just turn the light off.
I put a video up on youtube, I presume the H51 has the same UI as the SC600:
The UI stuff is from 1:30 onwards...


----------



## Dsoto87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Must not be the same since those directions were directly from the manufacturer and he stated removing the battery didn't even solve it...


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 23, 2011)

Samgab, I understand your post however it doesn't work that way for the H51 and H51f. I understand it's 6 double clicks to get into that mode and the 7th makes the change. 

However, turning the light off didn't get me out of that mode. Taking the batteries out didn't get me out of that mode. When I turned the light back on it still was in strobe mode. Even after waiting 15 minutes with the light off.

I contacted Zebralight and they are the ones who told me that it takes 7 double clicks to get out to the regular high mode and in fact it does work that way.

I think this is a change they have made since the earlier Zebralights came out. I think they made the change so that anyone who wanted High to be 135 lumens and strobe mode could do that and have memory just like the other sub-levels do.

I think they should just leave the 2nd sub-level off and find another way to access the strobe.

In any event I did understand (and do appreciate) your post. It just doesn't work for the H51 (H51f).


----------



## samgab (Jul 23, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Samgab, I understand your post however it doesn't work that way for the H51 and H51f. I understand it's 6 double clicks to get into that mode and the 7th makes the change.
> 
> However, turning the light off didn't get me out of that mode. Taking the batteries out didn't get me out of that mode. When I turned the light back on it still was in strobe mode. Even after waiting 15 minutes with the light off.
> 
> ...


 
OIC! Thanks. Well, I reckon they've really improved it then for the SC600 if that's the case! It's much easier to just turn it off to set. What a rigmarole the way you've described!


----------



## samgab (Jul 23, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> ...turning the light off didn't get me out of that mode. Taking the batteries out didn't get me out of that mode. When I turned the light back on it still was in strobe mode. Even after waiting 15 minutes with the light off.
> 
> I contacted Zebralight and they are the ones who told me that it takes 7 double clicks to get out to the regular high mode and in fact it does work that way.


 
That's interesting, because their own website page for the H51 states otherwise:


> "The second sub-level of the High can be configured after 6 double clicks. Double click (startng with the 7th) to cycle and select different brightness levels or strobes. *Short click to turn off the light when finishing configurations. *The selections for the second sub-level of the High are *memorized after the light is turned off* and through battery changes."



They should fix their website if it's giving the instructions incorrectly. The instructions are the same as for the SC600 on the website.

This is how the SC600 UI works anyway:


----------



## Bolster (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoa that's a cool flow chart. How... what program did you use?


----------



## samgab (Jul 23, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Whoa that's a cool flow chart. How... what program did you use?


 
Cheers, it's just Powerpoint.


----------

